# 3-4 Inches of snow Oct 12 2009 in Twin Cities



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sticking to the roads but, first good snow of the year. Is this a sign of whats to come for the year?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

its starting to stick to the road in eagan mn


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sure hope it's a sign! We had a couple inches in Elk River, but nothing stuck to the pavement or concrete. Sure did motivate the customers though!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys plowing resi's then? I doubt it'll stick around long tomorrow. Makes for a good mud mess!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great man...glad you saw the first flakes....


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We had sleet and rain today and There calling for snow Saturday here in the N.E snow belt.


----------



## mdrier (Dec 30, 2008)

Good to see n early snowfall in the TC. Kind of put a damoer on current landscape and fall clean up projects though.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

got to drop the blade in one lot that was cover in leaves and then 4 inches of snow on top. sure was nice to do that again


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

F350plowing;826638 said:


> got to drop the blade in one lot that was cover in leaves and then 4 inches of snow on top. sure was nice to do that again


Nice, we were all set to go but not much stuck on paved areas.
I havent even started clean ups yet


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Little stat for ya guys. 5 of the last 60 years have had early October snowfalls. Of those 5, 4 of them ended up being snowier than average winters.

Bring it! payup


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

can only hope that we can add this winter to make it 5


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;825281 said:


> Not sticking to the roads but, first good snow of the year. Is this a sign of whats to come for the year?


Now we can get that video we are waiting for. :laughing:


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

how to give a NY plow guy a chubby ... show him snow in october ! 

there saying Elnino... I hope thoes idiot forcasters are right I want to get burried !!!!


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

wizardsr;825495 said:


> Sure hope it's a sign! We had a couple inches in Elk River, but nothing stuck to the pavement or concrete. Sure did motivate the customers though!


Hope that happens here in mass after fall clean ups are dont to motivate my customers !


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

NBI Lawn;826947 said:


> Nice, we were all set to go but not much stuck on paved areas.
> I havent even started clean ups yet


The grass is still green around here and needs mowing! But it won't stop raining.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

3-6 just south of us tonight, they average around 200' a year.


----------

